# berechtigungen (batch)



## Solidus (26. September 2003)

wie kann man berechtigungen beim kopieren von z.B. userdateien festlegen bzw übernehmen?

gruß S~1


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. September 2003)

Servus!

Welches Betriebsystem ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Solidus (26. September 2003)

hat sich geklärt trotzdem danke  (w2ks)

gruß s~1


----------

